# Surge change to screw you



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I have noticed recently that here our airport surge for customer cost is in effect before the plane lands and is gone before the pax are off the plane. This is all the time now for all the drivers. We get a lot of long trips here.

When customer cost is high there is no red driver surge.
When it gets red the cost has gone down.
This screws you on a trip as an extra 10 on a 4 hour round trip does Jack Sheet
I can’t drive 4 hours 200 miles for 72 plus 10
The old way when it was +10 the customer cost would be 400 to 600 and I would get 200 to 300

Is this intentional to get cost and pay down?
If so it doesn’t work with me as I just say I’m sorry (when I see the destination) I can’t do that.
Excuse
Pick up the kids
I have to take my insulin and it’s at home
Doctors appointment


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Is anyone else seeing this in their city?


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber is run on the BOHICA business principle.


----------



## ksnake (Nov 8, 2020)

I see all the time even today when I was working this morning that the surge lights up the whole city until I get there. It seems to light up in areas around where I am. It looks as though I could actually chase them away, it's crazy. I can actually get into a surge area and hit go to go online and it will disappear. I'm about ready to switch to Lyft. Unlike a lot of places where I am I can't see the rate or how far I'm going unless I'm gold and then I need to have 85% acceptance. The whole thing is asinine.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> I have noticed recently that here our airport surge for customer cost is in effect before the plane lands and is gone before the pax are off the plane.


This smells like a misunderstanding of what's actually happening or just plain disinformation.

Where's your evidence of this phenomena? And, no, a couple other user accounts (socks) agreeing with you doesn't equal evidence.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> This smells like a misunderstanding of what's actually happening or just plain disinformation.
> 
> Where's your evidence of this phenomena? And, no, a couple other user accounts (socks) agreeing with you doesn't equal evidence.


Dara, if I see you shoot someone I don’t need evidence to prove it here. We all know


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> Dara, if I see you shoot someone I don’t need evidence to prove it here. We all know


Look at my comment history -- I'm also critical of Uber where warranted as you can see. Baseless assertions don't help the cause as we have plenty of opportunity for legitimate complaints against BBU.


----------

